# 180sx



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ne body kno ne thing about this model care i want to kno about the 180sx


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

me too... i have no idea what they are or where to get em..


S13 RS13 180SX CA18DET FR 1/91-8/98 
S13 KRPS13 180SX SR20DET FR, 4WS 1/91-8/99 
S13 RPS13 180SX Type S, Type G SR20DE FR 1/91-8/99 
S13 RPS13 180SX Type X SR20DET FR 1/91-8/99


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i seen a little ad in super street about the 180sx a black one i just wanna kno more about it


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it's a car that was not made in the states and is illegal.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

were can i find info on it and y is it illegal


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

have you ever heard of a search engine? i hear those work well. 

why is marijuana illegal? why is under age drinking illegal? why are Cuban cigars illegal? because the US deemed it illegal.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

real good atitudeman
http://www.orientexpress.com.au/nissan_180sx.htm
http://www.fortunecity.com/silverstone/petrol/42/
http://www.fullboost.com.au/cars/readerscars/ed180sx.html
http://www.turboclub.com/makes/nis/180SX/Default.htm
www.180sx.org

Heres some info on the car


----------

